# The Ultimate American 22 Pistol



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

American Companies use to make premium Olympic Grade 22 pistols. All the major manufactures had such a model. Colt had the Woodsman in Match & Bullseye models, Browning had the Medalist and S&W the model 41. The High Standard Co. had a extensive line of 22 Target Pistols. Today the only old school Target Pistol still in production is the S&W 41.
Lately I been dabbling in them and have gathered up a few. I bought one new in late 60s and it was around $200. Today the MSRP is from $1300 to $1600 , depending on model. They have one from their Custom Shop that goes for $2K plus.
I think I’m about done, although I have two 5” heavy barrel models, two 7” standard barrel models and one 7 3/8” model compatible with Muzzel Brake, I would like to turn up a 5” standard barrel model. One of the 7” models is brand new production. The other 4 are old models. In fact the 7 3/8 was a special production pistol. It was made as a presentation piece. Factory S&W letter authenticates this, but only states when and where it was shipped. No record of who was to be the owner or reason for presentation.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Looking good! I’ll have to measure my barrel I think it’s 6” but could be wrong. Value is definitely going up on a lot of the models. If we would have only kept what we use to own!


----------

